# Scarlett's 13 Today!!!



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

She's the last remaining member of my original pack that started in 1988. Had her to my vet today and she had a good check up. Should get blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: I hope you ment 1998 not 88


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Nope, 1988 is when my first pack started. They were all still around when we got Scarlett.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

wow thats awesome!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Scarlett!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How very wonderful! Have a Happy Birthday Scarlett!...may you share more birthdays with the family that loves you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy birthday you sweet, pretty girl!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Scarlett.. you look gorgeous young lady!! Wishing you many more years of joy!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly, Chewy, Angie and Marky would love to wish you a very FUNtastic Birthday! Hope you get spoiled rotten with treats, toys and maybe even a nice rub down! Wishing you many more birthdays!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bless her heart. Happy Birthday pretty girl


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday Scarlett. Daisy and Lucky hope you have an awsome day w/ treats,toys and fun.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow 13!!! She looks great!!
Happy Birthday Pretty Scarlett!
:birthday:


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Blood work came back good, btw.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

That's Great!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful! 
Hope you got some yummy birthday treats


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scarlett :wub:


----------

